# Which Is Better? Which Is Faster? Walk-in or Agencies?



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

Like mostly every one else here, I would like to find a job in Singapore.
I am from the Philippines, a graduate of B.S. Industrial Engineering and has almost 4 years experience as a Buyer (Purchasing). For quite some time now, I have been sending applications on websites but still got no response from employers.

So, I was thinking....
1. I'll go to Singapore and do walk-in myself or 
2. I'll seek assistance from headhunters / agencies

What do you recommend? Which is better / faster between the 2 options for me to get a job?

Shall I spend airplane tickets / accommodations at Singapore to do walk-in or shall I just allocate my resources on headhunters so that they'll do the jobhunting on my behalf?

If you have any thing more to say, pls let me know.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sutha1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

tsenes05 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Like mostly every one else here, I would like to find a job in Singapore.
> I am from the Philippines, a graduate of B.S. Industrial Engineering and has almost 4 years experience as a Buyer (Purchasing). For quite some time now, I have been sending applications on websites but still got no response from employers.
> ...


Hi, You may try, two things i want to tell.
1. For skill job, unless it is in high demand, unlikely get response for offshore applicants.- You may come and try
2.Job market not much attractive compare to 4 years ago.- care full thing twice before you move


----------



## simonlim (Feb 27, 2010)

it would depend on the job. best if you find headhunters it looks to me on your requirements.


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi sutha1900 and simonlim!

Thanks for the inputs.
Yeah, from the looks of it, it looks like buyers are not that much in demand in SG


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there are a lot of companies, like KBR and such, who need buyers .. 

Take a look-see ..


----------



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> there are a lot of companies, like KBR and such, who need buyers ..
> 
> Take a look-see ..


Hi ecureilx!

Thanks for the input.
I'll check on this right now.


----------

